

The worlds first Personal Brewery - fun2have
http://www.williamswarn.com/

======
cstross
"Cold, carbonated" in 7 days.

That's not beer! That's vile fizzy fake-beer!

Real automated home breweries do exist: the Braumeister range from Germany
spring to mind:

[http://www.speidels-braumeister.de/Eigenes-Bier-brauen-
mit-d...](http://www.speidels-braumeister.de/Eigenes-Bier-brauen-mit-dem-
Speidels-Braumeister:_:60.html)

... But you won't get anything drinkable in less than a month.

